# Anpassen der Tabelle ans Fenster



## koker (29. Dezember 2003)

ich wolte fragen wie man die tabelle so anpasst, dass diese sich von allein(unabhängig von der auflösung) an jedes fenster anpasst.
dieses geht bei mir nur bei "width", also ist die tabelle immer so breit wie das fenster.
bei "height" allerdings funktioniert das nicht, die tabelle ist dan zu groß und man muss scrolen, was ich nicht will.
vielleicht kann mir einer helfen 
thanks


----------



## Fabian H (29. Dezember 2003)

Ein Beispiel (auch Code) wäre nicht schlecht!
Wie setzt du die Höhe der Tabelle und was verstehst du unter "zu groß"?

Versuch es mal so (Achtung, Prozentangaben im _table_-Tag und absolute 
Picelangaben in den Child-_td_-Tags sind nciht valide!):

```
<table style="width:100%;height:100%;">
```

Ps: Bitte achte auf die Netiquette und vor allem auf die Groß/Klein-Schreibung.
Danke.


----------



## koker (30. Dezember 2003)

Sorry, wird nicht mehr passieren.



Übrigens danke, jetzt geht alles. Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------

